# PETA show on HBO



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Hbo*

Also put Peta on Penn and Tellers bull##it show. They tore Peta up and showed what there all about.

It was great.:wink:


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Sweet...thats a good show...bet that was funny as hell:laugh:


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Also put Peta on Penn and Tellers bull##it show. They tore Peta up and showed what there all about.
> 
> It was great.:wink:


There was a thread earlier this year that had a link for the video. I watched all of it, and I think it was about 20 minutes long without any interuptions. It was funny, but they also brought up some great points that should probably be used against them. I sure hope somebody is out there fighting for our side:wink:


----------



## OHIOSTEVE (Oct 22, 2007)

I was channel surfing last night and came across the peta show right as it started..Immediatelt my wife said "PLEASE DON'T WATCH THIS WITH ME HERE" she knows I start cussing and yelling at the screen over their ignorance.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

HaHa, I saw that too. it was screwed up but they made an a** of of themselfs....Kinda a bullsh*t show!!!!


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Yeah.. I watched it...*

I was flabbergasted...what a bunch of idiots...


----------



## jayg1 (Jun 11, 2007)

I saw most of it...... while I was eating a ham sandwich. I am pretty happy with my position on the food chain. They also "saved" a tame turkey and put it in a room with a couch and music. This is the same bird that does not have enough intelligence to prevent itself from drowning in the rain. These PETA folks seem to be on that intelligence level....


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

I always find myself at odds with goody goodies who think television should be toned down or forcibly altered, however I can say in this instance that HBO is being irresponsible with the content they display.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

I had to watch it just to see how ignorant they really are! After about 10 minutes I remembered I needed to marinate some Vension for the next day's feast, so it wasn't a total loss of my time.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I watched it and don't think anyone could watch that show and think PETA was anything but a bunch of anti-society maniacs. Everyone they show working there looks like a social misfit, the celebrities couldn't come off more hypocritical, Newkirk looks like a psychopath, all around I was happy with the show


----------



## DBerrard (Oct 9, 2007)

tackscall said:


> I watched it and don't think anyone could watch that show and think PETA was anything but a bunch of anti-society maniacs. Everyone they show working there looks like a social misfit, the celebrities couldn't come off more hypocritical, Newkirk looks like a psychopath, all around I was happy with the show


Exactly my impression from watching them also. Further proven when she mentioned "why would people want to replicate themselves?" 
Also it's a bummer that people think they're there to help...PETA kills 80% of the dogs donated to them and my guess is that PETA does it because they think a dog is better off dead then having to be a "slave" to a human.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

How about when they "rescued" that dog from that very "confused" guy, took it back to HQ, then called him and told him they were putting it down?


----------



## zillla (Feb 24, 2007)

These people never give you the whole story. Just enough facts and fiction to support their cause.


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Also put Peta on Penn and Tellers bull##it show. They tore Peta up and showed what there all about.
> 
> It was great.:wink:


Penn and Teller are great they have research done to counter most people who are on there shows.I did see the PETA one they made themselves look like idiots.Great stuff


----------

